# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة في معايير المحاسبة الدولية تعقد في لبنان الاردن دبي المغرب تونس

## مركزتدريب

*رقم هاتف واتس اب و فايبر: 00962795447255*

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية الاعلان عن دورة :

*معايير المحاسبة الدوليه*
*محاور الدورة  :*
*الهدف:*- تعريف المشاركين بالاطار النظري والعملي للمحاسبة وبالمعايير الدولية للمحاسبة- واكساب المشاركين مهارات التسجيل المحاسبي و اكسابهم مهارات حل المشاكل التطبيقية.- اطلاع المشاركين على جميع المعايير الدولية في المحاسبه.- تمكين المشاركين من تطبيق المعايير المحاسبية الدوليه*المحتويات:*·        مقدمة تعريفية الى اهم اسس واصول المحاسبة.·        الصفات النوعية للمعلومات المحاسبية.·        الاطار النظري والعملي للمحاسبة.·        مناقشة تحليلية لاهم المعايير المحاسبية الدولية·        التسجيل المحاسبي والمشاكل التطبيقية المرافقة له.·        ادوات تطبيق المعايير المحاسبية الدولية.·        طرق واساليب تطبيق المعايير المحاسبية الدولية.·        مراحل وخطوات تطبيق المعايير المحاسبية الدوليه·        تمارين وحالات عملية.*المعنيين:*- المدراء الماليون ورؤساء الاقسام- المحاسبون والمدققون- جميع العاملون والمهتمون في مجال المجاسبة .*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد كافة الدورات* *بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل. .*-  تعقد الدورة التدريبيه لمدة (5) و (7) و (10) و (14) يوما وبنفس عدد ساعات التدريب الكلية و المادة التدريبيه و لكن باختلاف عدد ساعات التدريب اليوميه ويمكنكم المشاركه في الفتره التي تناسبكم و تتناسب مع مؤسستكم .** سيتم منح خصومات عالية للمجموعات ***ملاحظة (1**)**:*سياستنا مبنيه على الالتزام بعقد جميع برامجنا التدريبية في موعدها دون تأجيل او الغاء و بغض النظر عن عدد المشاركين.*ملاحظة (2**)**:*يمكن تنفيذ أي برنامج تدريبي اخر يلبي احتياجاتكم التدريبية بالوقت و بالمكان المناسبين لكم اذا كان عدد المشاركين (2) كحد ادنى.*ملاحظة (3**)**:*يمكن تزويدكم ببعض المؤسسات التي تم تدريب بعض موظفيها من بلدكم وارقام هواتفهم للتأكد من رضاهم حول مشاركتهم في برامجنا التدريبية*ملاحظة (4) :* سياستنا مبنيه على الالتزام بعقد جميع برامجنا التدريبية في موعدها دون تأجيل او الغاء و بغض النظر عن عدد المشاركين

----------

